# I am new to having Wyandottes so bare with me!!



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

All chickens in these photos are hatched May 17th, just double checking gender with people more knowledgeable!!

Photo one, these poor chickens look like they have gone through the ringer, but this is how they have always looked! They were supposed to be hens....
Photo two and three, hoping for hens....
Photo four, assuming a hen (it was supposed to be...)
Photo five, still looking like roosters, right?

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not touching who is what sex because I stink at it. 

What I do want to see are better pics of the columbians. At first glance I thought someone was picking feathers but then I saw the fuzz. Something strange is going on with their feathers.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok, I will try and get better photos. I have not seen any evidence of feather picking, and all 4 Columbians I got were supposed to have been female. Those 2 have looked funny ever since they were about 2 weeks old.....they just looked naked all the time!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Photos 2,3 and 5 are roos.
The one in the back of pic 4 looks roo-ish


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Robin416, Here are a few more photos, do you think something is wrong with them? I have had chickens for many years now, but always have had barred rocks and buff orpingtons....and have never had any of them look odd like this.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Bad genetics...?
Where are they from?


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ideal Poultry in Cameron Tx. Dumb question, but if they are pullets, will they lay eggs if they have bad genetics? would the eggs that they lay be good? I have never had this happen before. Photo #4 came from the same place, and is also Columbian Wyandotte. I appreciate everyones help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What NM said. There is a hidden gene in the breeding birds that is showing up in the chicks. 

The eggs should be fine, they should lay eggs fine.

I'd have to do some digging to find what it is. The soft feathers almost look like those of a Silkie. I can't tell completely but I don't see any quills in those bald patches.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sure wish I still had my genetics book.

Anyway, whoever has the breeding birds for the hatchery had a group carrying a gene that is causing the messed up feathers on your girls. Both parents more than likely have it. I do not recommend breeding or hatching any eggs from those two.

I would also be contacting where you got them, send them one of the pics you posted here. They need to know there is a problem. They might already know from other people raising cain about their messed up feathers.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you have cold winters?Their feathers won't keep them warm.Your poor hens look awful,like my African Gray that chews her feathers.You can keep your fingers crossed and hope they come in right after the fall molt.Maybe you could give supplements like niacin to see if it improves.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

We do have cold winters, I pray that they get some feathers before winter....I may need to knit them some little sweaters...  
Our local feed store sells a feed called feather fixer (or something like that) would this help these poor girls at all? all my other young ones that I got back in May have lots of lovely beautiful feathers!
How would I give them niacin? thanks!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Your chickens are too young for Feather Fixxer(too much calcium).The amino acid selection in Feather Fixxer helps birds get through molt quicker.'


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you Nm156!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From all appearances this is genetic. It's like people who have bald spots, there just are not any follicles there to grow hair. There is nothing to fix it if it's a mix of problem genetics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Alopecia areata ???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Alopecia areata ???


Cute.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

As far as I know, Feather Fixer is for roos with higher protein, 18%. I switched to flock raiser because I got old bags of FF because it didn't move fast enough. But chick feed is 18% as well, and probably better nutrition.

I have one that had lost the down before the feathers started. Maybe there's nothing wrong. A vitamin supplement may be good and check for mites.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Feather Fixxer is for helping layer hens get through molt,but can be fed to mature roosters.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I tried FF,my birds all got diarrhea.I do not use it or recommend it.I had to trim butts for a month.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone!! I sure how that they get feathers at some point....IF they do not get feathers, I am concerned about how to keep them warm...


----------

